# [OT¯ Cosa significa avere una buona connessione!

## ScolaBirra

E' da tanto che lavoro al politecnico ma ogni volta che vedo queste cose mi commuovo...

```
emerge xmame (...)

Connecting to sunsite.cnlab-switch.ch[195.176.255.9]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 9,803,019 [application/octet-stream]

100%[===============================================>] 9,803,019      5.29M/s    ETA 00:00

```

 :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

Scola

----------

## bsolar

 *ScolaBirra wrote:*   

> E' da tanto che lavoro al politecnico ma ogni volta che vedo queste cose mi commuovo...
> 
> ```
> emerge xmame (...)
> 
> ...

 

Anch'io quando ero al poli di Zurigo vedevo cose dell'altro mondo...  :Cool: 

----------

## arturo.digioia

http://ftp.gentoo.skynet.be/pub/gentoo/distfiles/xmame-0.69.1.tar.bz2

           => `xmame-0.69.1.tar.bz2'

Length: 9,803,019 [application/x-tar]

100%[====================================>] 9,803,019    843.53K/s    ETA 00:00

15:01:54 (843.53 KB/s) - `xmame-0.69.1.tar.bz2' saved [9803019/9803019]

E io che pensavo di essere veloce   :Sad: 

----------

## ScolaBirra

 *arturo.digioia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E io che pensavo di essere veloce  

 

Beh, c'e' da dire che il nodo sunsite della switch (a cui io ed un collega abbiamo chiesto di fare da mirror per la gentoo) e' il "provider" internet del politecnico a cui siamo collegati a 400Mbit/s... quindi e' ancora poco la velocita' con cui mi ha scaricato xmame   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

Ciao

Scola

----------

## leon_73

Pensate un po' a quelli che ancora hanno una sola connessione con un buon vecchio modem 56K 

:-PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

Non avete un minimo di cuore

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

Leo

----------

## ScolaBirra

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> Pensate un po' a quelli che ancora hanno una sola connessione con un buon vecchio modem 56K

 

A casa ho un ADSL a 512kbit e ogni tanto mi lamento perche' e' lenta    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## solka

e io che credevo che i miei 800k/s fossero tanti  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## darksides

ma quelli col 56k che vogliono gentoo come faranno....

----------

## fatez

```

 wget http://ftp.gentoo.skynet.be/pub/gentoo/distfiles/xmame-0.69.1.tar.bz2 

--14:23:00--  http://ftp.gentoo.skynet.be/pub/gentoo/distfiles/xmame-0.69.1.tar.bz2

           => `xmame-0.69.1.tar.bz2'

Resolving ftp.gentoo.skynet.be... done.

Connecting to ftp.gentoo.skynet.be[195.238.1.6]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 9,803,019 [application/x-tar]

100%[========================================================================================================================>] 9,803,019      1.11M/s    ETA 00:00

14:23:08 (1.11 MB/s) - `xmame-0.69.1.tar.bz2' saved [9803019/9803019]

```

per quelli con il 56k.. avevo letto da qualche parte che era uscita una rivista con un paio di cd gentoo...

----------

## fatez

questo mi è venuto meglio va ... 

```

 wget http://ftp.bononia.it/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.0-test1.tar.gz

--14:28:32--  http://ftp.bononia.it/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.0-test1.tar.gz

           => `linux-2.6.0-test1.tar.gz'

Resolving ftp.bononia.it... done.

Connecting to ftp.bononia.it[193.201.40.5]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 41,166,989 [application/x-tar]

100%[========================================================================================================================>] 41,166,989     3.19M/s    ETA 00:00

14:28:44 (3.19 MB/s) - `linux-2.6.0-test1.tar.gz' saved [41166989/41166989]

```

ScolaBirra puoi dirmi a qunado va dal politecnico ?

----------

## Benve

Questo inverno all'università di Bologna facoltà di informatica, ho segnato un 6M/s di picchi e un 5M/s di media. Con prozilla.

Poi il sito da cui scaricavo mi ha bannato l'ip provvisoriamente   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## `xin`

 *darksides wrote:*   

> ma quelli col 56k che vogliono gentoo come faranno....

 

eh come faranno, fanno come me, scaricano l'iso in 2 giorni, la masterizzano e poi la lasciano li perchè non ce la fanno a scaricare tutto il resto...

----------

## koma

w fastweb ..  :Smile:  ah ultime novità sul campo se avete un "amico" che sa come toccare un router fastweb per privilegiarvi la banda della fibra... bhe arrivate ad evere (non voi eh  :Twisted Evil:  )  una 100mb... 10 mb sec effettivi .. fate voi 

WHAWHAHWHA   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## flocchini

Non ho ben capito il tuo post... Tu vuoi andare a toccare le impostazioni del cisco in cantina? E credi che a fw non se ne accorgano e te lo lascino fare? Io fossi in te non proverei, temo che da da quel momento in poi vedresti la fibra solo a casa di qualcun altro  :Wink: 

Occhio a giocare troppo, quelli di fw sono gia' mooolto permissivi, meglio non stuzzicarli.  :Smile: 

----------

## koma

... allora aspetto mi vengano a prendere da 1 anno

----------

## ScolaBirra

 *fatez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ScolaBirra puoi dirmi a qunado va dal politecnico ?

 

```
wget http://ftp.bononia.it/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.0-test1.tar.gz

--09:24:15--  http://ftp.bononia.it/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.0-test1.tar.gz

           => `linux-2.6.0-test1.tar.gz'

Resolving ftp.bononia.it... done.

Connecting to ftp.bononia.it[193.201.40.5]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 41,166,989 [application/x-tar]

100%[===============================================>] 41,166,989   649.81K/s    ETA 00:00

09:25:19 (649.81 KB/s) - `linux-2.6.0-test1.tar.gz' saved [41166989/41166989]
```

Pero' sul sito switch non c'e' ancora il 2.6.0_test1... Con un altro file da ~26Mb ho ottenuto:

```
wget http://sunsite.cnlab-switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/linux-2.4.20-r8.tar.bz2

--09:35:27--  http://sunsite.cnlab-switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/linux-2.4.20-r8.tar.bz2

           => `linux-2.4.20-r8.tar.bz2'

Resolving sunsite.cnlab-switch.ch... done.

Connecting to sunsite.cnlab-switch.ch[195.176.255.9]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 27,499,126 [application/octet-stream]

100%[===============================================>] 27,499,126     8.19M/s    ETA 00:00

09:35:30 (8.19 MB/s) - `linux-2.4.20-r8.tar.bz2' saved [27499126/27499126]

```

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fatez

ok, ho capito ahaha è tutta roba che avete in cache  :Smile: 

```

wget http://ftp.bononia.it/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.0-test1.tar.gz

--09:24:15--  http://ftp.bononia.it/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.0-test1.tar.gz

           => `linux-2.6.0-test1.tar.gz'

Resolving ftp.bononia.it... done.

Connecting to ftp.bononia.it[193.201.40.5]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 41,166,989 [application/x-tar]

100%[===============================================>] 41,166,989   649.81K/s    ETA 00:00

09:25:19 (649.81 KB/s) - `linux-2.6.0-test1.tar.gz' saved [41166989/41166989]

Pero' sul sito switch non c'e' ancora il 2.6.0_test1...

```

----------

## ScolaBirra

 *fatez wrote:*   

> ok, ho capito ahaha è tutta roba che avete in cache 
> 
> 

 

No, Switch e' il nodo centrale svizzero e noi siamo collegati direttamente su questo nodo. vedi  qui  e qui. Il problema e il numero di server da cui si deve passare:

```
traceroute ftp.bononia.it

traceroute to sockmel.bononia.it (193.201.40.5), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets

 1  ro-el-19-ro (128.*.*.*)  1.297 ms  1.052 ms  0.378 ms

 2  ro-gigado-1-v100 (128.*.*.*)  0.234 ms  0.208 ms  0.191 ms

 3  ro-ext-v200 (128.*.*.*)  0.688 ms  0.301 ms  0.291 ms

 4  swiel2 (192.33.209.33)  1.709 ms  3.445 ms  2.106 ms

 5  swiCE3-G2-4.switch.ch (130.59.36.145)  4.240 ms  2.670 ms  2.589 ms

 6  so-0-1-0.ar2.CDG2.gblx.net (64.212.70.61)  12.001 ms  11.888 ms  13.881 ms

 7  pos1-0-2488M.cr2.CDG2.gblx.net (67.17.65.89)  11.936 ms  13.842 ms  13.002 ms

 8  pos0-0-2488M.cr1.AMS2.gblx.net (67.17.64.90)  21.742 ms  20.640 ms  20.668 ms

 9  so6-0-0-2488M.ar2.AMS2.gblx.net (67.17.65.234)  20.793 ms  20.341 ms  20.797 ms

10  208.51.74.26 (208.51.74.26)  21.190 ms  20.574 ms  22.568 ms

11  zcr2-ge-2-0-0.Amsterdamamt.cw.net (208.173.220.130)  22.351 ms  20.749 ms  21.124 ms

12  bcr2-so-2-0-0.Amsterdam.cw.net (208.173.209.197)  20.751 ms  20.692 ms  21.297 ms

13  bcr1.Brussels.cw.net (206.24.146.61)  26.292 ms  24.755 ms  24.751 ms

14  ycr1-so-1-0-0.Zurichzuh.cw.net (206.24.147.170)  30.355 ms  30.175 ms  29.818 ms

15  ycr2-so-0-3-0.Zurichzuh.cw.net (208.175.232.22)  30.262 ms  30.193 ms  29.874 ms

16  ycr2-so-0-0-0.Milan.cw.net (208.175.232.66)  44.708 ms  44.639 ms  44.283 ms

17  208.175.148.74 (208.175.148.74)  44.928 ms  44.438 ms  44.942 ms

18  f1-0-0-r5-MIL3.cwitaly.net (195.250.252.11)  45.049 ms  44.851 ms  45.070 ms

19  pos0-1-0-r3-ROM2.cwitaly.net (194.79.192.6)  56.487 ms  60.365 ms  60.262 ms

20  194.183.22.2 (194.183.22.2)  61.750 ms  63.915 ms  73.623 ms

21  217.72.110.9 (217.72.110.9)  69.691 ms  75.346 ms  66.805 ms

22  namex-nap.namex.it (193.201.28.100)  61.227 ms  71.670 ms  65.069 ms

23  sockmel.bononia.it (193.201.40.5)  67.627 ms  73.029 ms  60.485 ms
```

Mentre per la switch ho solo:

```
traceroute sunsite.cnlab-switch.ch

traceroute to sunsite.cnlab-switch.ch (195.176.255.9), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets

 1  ro-el-19-ro (128.*.*.*)  0.522 ms  0.605 ms  0.369 ms

 2  ro-gigado-2-v15 (128.*.*.*)  0.329 ms  0.258 ms  0.230 ms

 3  ro-ext-v215 (128.*.*.*)  0.584 ms  0.299 ms  0.290 ms

 4  swiel2 (192.33.209.33)  3.162 ms  2.321 ms  1.531 ms

 5  swiZH2-G2-3.switch.ch (130.59.36.77)  4.498 ms  4.702 ms  4.424 ms

 6  swiEZ2-G1-2.switch.ch (130.59.36.89)  5.407 ms  4.500 ms  4.495 ms

 7  swiCS3-G3-2.switch.ch (130.59.36.17)  6.034 ms  6.406 ms  4.554 ms

 8  sunsite.cnlab-switch.ch (195.176.255.9)  4.799 ms *  4.875 ms
```

----------

## leon_73

 *darksides wrote:*   

> ma quelli col 56k che vogliono gentoo come faranno....

 

Si armano di pazienza e si scaricano i file in ufficio   :Wink: 

Leo

----------

